# What am I? Puppy dumped in our yard!



## Simple_me_Kim (Oct 17, 2010)

So about a week and a half ago my husband found out his father had passed. Less then ten minutes had passed and I let the dogs in from the yard. A puppy followed them into our house! 

We fed her and washed her. She wasn't devouring food so I didn't think she was a stray. There are no holes small enough for a puppy to slip through our fence or gate. The next day we asked around and our neighbor saw some one late at night dump the dog in our yard. Since then we have put up ads on craigslist and flyers to see if she belongs to anyone. 

If she doesn't we intend to keep her. I have set a vet date for about a month from now. She's young! Her puppy teeth are barely in. I gave her de-wormer just in case. Because of the holiday I can't get a closer appointment but she shows no sign of illness eats well has clear eyes and is energetic. Our other dogs love her. 

The night she came into our lives she slept next to my husband she wouldn't leave his side. Sometimes animals just know... We're wondering though what kind of dog is she? Her paws are comical they're big. I have searched and I just can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Puptart (Jan 25, 2011)

Maybe a terrier mix? I look at her face and see terrier. The rest of her reminds me of a boxer.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Maybe some pit? She looks like a pretty muttley mutt - likely many breeds there. But cute!

Careful allowing the dog to sleep in bed before you know its health history. It's a lot easier than people realize to get worms, giardia, ring worm, flea bites, or any number of other parasites from a dog.


----------



## cbramsey (Nov 13, 2011)

The coloring of the dog looks an awful lot like my dog Count who is a Mountain Cur mix.









Does she have black pigmentation on the tongue and mouth area? Count does is why I am asking.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I definitely see Terrier in her face. You're wonderful for taking her in, please keep us updated.


----------



## Karamay (Dec 15, 2011)

I see APBT X BoxerX Flying nun. Those ears lol


----------



## BellaRenee (Dec 18, 2011)

This answer is different, but to me she looks like a Blue Heeler mix. Whatever she has in her, she's pretty.


----------



## cbramsey (Nov 13, 2011)

Karamay said:


> I see APBT X BoxerX Flying nun. Those ears lol


:becky: Winner!!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is adorable ... not sure of the mix ....  I love the ears.


----------



## Simple_me_Kim (Oct 17, 2010)

We are going to wait a little bit longer to see what she is. She is a bit too young to really make a positive decision. She is getting heavier though! I have looked and looked. You have all listed the possibilities... I have also have heard German Shepard mix, and red healer. I am not sure she is a mountain cur. No black spots on her tongue all pink. I'll be posting more pictures as she grows. Yes those ears are floppy and hilarious! They match her over sized paws. We're not even sure on how big she will grow. She seems to be getting stockier though. Her new thing? Pushing the water dish around and around heh.... And barking... Ug. She sounds a little like a hound dog. Our older dog doesn't mind her at all! Which has been a huge issue in the past with other animals. Our younger poodle loves to play with her. Oh, and she loves wiffle balls HAH! I think I might take a video.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Simple_me_Kim said:


> We are going to wait a little bit longer to see what she is. She is a bit too young to really make a positive decision. She is getting heavier though! I have looked and looked. You have all listed the possibilities... I have also have heard German Shepard mix, and red healer. I am not sure she is a mountain cur. No black spots on her tongue all pink. I'll be posting more pictures as she grows. Yes those ears are floppy and hilarious! They match her over sized paws. We're not even sure on how big she will grow. She seems to be getting stockier though. Her new thing? Pushing the water dish around and around heh.... And barking... Ug. She sounds a little like a hound dog. Our older dog doesn't mind her at all! Which has been a huge issue in the past with other animals. Our younger poodle loves to play with her. Oh, and she loves wiffle balls HAH! I think I might take a video.


She sounds like a lot of fun. I would love to see some videos of her in action.


----------



## Simple_me_Kim (Oct 17, 2010)

I was able to get another picture of her. She doesn't like the camera much and is very wriggly. I do love the mountain cur picture she is beautiful! Heh, maybe I should make up a poll and hand out a prize to the person who guesses what she is. When she is old enough we may have a DNA test done. Depending on if we can tell when she grows.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Could you maybe get a picture of her standing from the side? It looks like she has very short legs from what I can see in the pictures? Perhaps she's like a Cardigan Welsh Corgi/pit bull mix?


----------



## Simple_me_Kim (Oct 17, 2010)

And Blaze (we picked a name) says, "no." Tired puppy heh. I tried she just won't work with me tonight.


----------



## Lunachick (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh my goodness, she is *gorgeous!* I am so jealous, I just love brindles. I see corgi, as well as GSD. Who knows what else, but I can't wait to find out! That is so heart-breaking, someone just dumping her as if she were trash  I'm glad she ended up with you though. You are so sweet to take her in. Have fun with her! I'd love to see videos too.


----------



## LoveCWCs (Oct 21, 2011)

She's cute! 

She might have some cardigan in her, but cardigans are pretty rare so I rather doubt it. Dwarfism can actually occur in any breed. If she has corgi, more likely it's pembroke mixed with pitbull. 

Brindle is actually a mask genetically and is usually dominant over red.


----------



## GinaAnnalise (Sep 25, 2011)

He kind of looks like a jack russel, he is very cute!


----------



## Simple_me_Kim (Oct 17, 2010)

Update on Blaze: So, we took Blaze to the vet and she was actually a lot older than what we thought. It was her teeth that through us off. Apparently her teeth just weren't coming in. The vet was worried about a couple of back teeth that were crowding her mouth. He told us to wait another month to see her mouth would grow. He didn't want to pull them if unneeded. Well, her mouth grew LOL. So, she's perfectly physically healthy. The vet told us she was more like five months old. 

We found out who dumped her! I was playing with the dogs outside one day and a neighbor girl came by to pet them. She told us that we had her old puppy and that "Daddy let it go." We contacted animal control but there is nothing we can do. We need proof and anything we say is hearsay. We have talked to the other neighbors and no one knew that he had a puppy. So, we have no witness. Then the guy moved with no forwarding address. 

Now, for the bad news. Apparently the reason why the neighbors didn't see the puppy was because the puppy was never let out. I was able to talk to the girl again before they left and she told me, "Daddy had to get rid of the puppy because it made him angry." Blaze cowers when anyone gives her attention. At first I thought it was a terrier thing but she flattens her ears drops low and urinates. We've been working on it. The last two months she has been getting better. We can't give her attention with high pitched voices and energy like a normal puppy. We have to wait for her to come to us. We can't scold her yet. We leave her kennel door open so she can have a safe place if need be. She's worse with my husband which gives me more evidence that the guy who dumped her abused her. I wish I could do something about the guy who dumped her. I wish I could teach him that he can not do this to animals. Its out of my hands now. I filed a report and there is just nothing we can do. I'm going to post more pictures soon. She hasn't really changed. She did get a little longer and fatter. She still has big mitts! Thanks everyone.


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

I think she looks like a dachshund with some terrier thrown in. There are some great threads on here about working with fearful pups.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Your all going to think im a nut for saying this, but in my opinion I think it was a sign/ment to be consider she just happened to come into your lives shortly after your father inlaw passed ( so sorry for you loss  ) She is beautiful!


----------

